# Endnotes convert to Roman numerals



## Pelican32 (Jun 10, 2009)

I created a paper on Word for Mac 2008. I then needed to look at it on my Windows PC. When I opened the paper in Word for Windows (2002), all the endnotes were converted to Roman numerals. I don't want others who look at my paper to see Roman numeral footnotes. Does anyone know of a way to fix/prevent this problem?


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Pelican32,

I see you've posted the same question at:
http://social.answers.microsoft.com...e/thread/54a880ac-b588-47eb-bc4e-80a19df2b448
(where it's already been answered)

For cross-posting etiquette, please see:
http://www.excelguru.ca/node/7


----------



## Pelican32 (Jun 10, 2009)

Ah, I was not aware that cross-posting was a no-no, but that makes sense. Thanks! (And, now you've cross-linked me, thanks again.)


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Pelican32,

Cross-posting is OK, but you should give links to the other posts.


----------

